# Metal roofing length



## hotrodo351

im looking at doing a metal roof and the back of the home is 24' 6" form eve to ridge. front is 12' 6". just wonder if they make 24' 6" panels so i can do the back in one piece.


----------



## roofermann

Our supplier will make panels up to 36'.:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

good. also this roof has a awing on one side. the pitch is a 3 & 1/2 slope then the roof is 4 on its slope. just wonder if with a 26' length will i have enough flexibility to lay down because of the different pitch,s.


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> good. also this roof has a awing on one side. the pitch is a 3 & 1/2 slope then the roof is 4 on its slope. just wonder if with a 26' length will i have enough flexibility to lay down because of the different pitch,s.


Maybe, but I would plan on having to install a proper transition detail there.:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

yeah, i have to go by and see what will happen with a 10' piece of valley metal. have to see if i might get away with a 2" X 4" or something in the low area. hey if was easy everybody would do it.


----------



## hotrodo351

well roofermann it sounds like you might of done a few of these metal roofs. i take it then there is a piece thats called a transition piece.


----------



## hotrodo351

found it


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> found it


AKA "pitch change". Good luck and glad I could help!:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

well checking again and i can use one piece on the back of this roof, 25' long. now i asked the guy who does the roof loading about putting these 25' peices on the roof and he says they will get bent. i dont know if this is true or not. seems that they come on a truck and have to be unloaded, therefore if they can be lifted off the truck i dont see why they cant be lifted up and set on the roof. worse case ill have to do the back in two piece but would be better to do the full length in one piece.


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> well checking again and i can use one piece on the back of this roof, 25' long. now i asked the guy who does the roof loading about putting these 25' peices on the roof and he says they will get bent. i dont know if this is true or not. seems that they come on a truck and have to be unloaded, therefore if they can be lifted off the truck i dont see why they cant be lifted up and set on the roof. worse case ill have to do the back in two piece but would be better to do the full length in one piece.


How tall is the back side?


----------



## hotrodo351

back side can take 25' 6" piece. front will be 12' 6"


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> back side can take 25' 6" piece. front will be 12' 6"


How far off the ground? Sorry. Our metal supplier can't do roof tops, so we just hand panels up as needed. Would rather do the hems on the ground anyway.


----------



## hotrodo351

well its only a single story. guess a 25' panel wont be to bad to handle.


----------



## hotrodo351

another question, what are the chances of the 25' length pieces bending on my while trying to pull them up onto the roof. from what ive been told they are thicker than valley metal. rell thats my biggest concern, having them fold on me while pulling them up onto the roof, thats the main reason i want them loaded on the roof.


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> another question, what are the chances of the 25' length pieces bending on my while trying to pull them up onto the roof. from what ive been told they are thicker than valley metal. rell thats my biggest concern, having them fold on me while pulling them up onto the roof, thats the main reason i want them loaded on the roof.


Hold them on edge, not flat. It takes some "feel", like dealing with long runs of seamless gutter. Hope you're not trying to do it solo.:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

ive been doing my roofs solo for 20 years, mostly tile roof until couple years ago, when teh economy took a dump. then i got into re-roofs.


----------



## roofermann

hotrodo351 said:


> ive been doing my roofs solo for 20 years, mostly tile roof until couple years ago, when teh economy took a dump. then i got into re-roofs.


With panels that size you might want to hire a flunky to hand them up. Good luck!


----------



## hotrodo351

flunky, thats me. supply house said if i frunish 14' long 2" X 6", they can put them on the roof.


----------



## hotrodo351

also im bidding this at $240.00 per square, just the roof install, including the material. tear off is taken care of.


----------



## roofermann

That would be a very competitive price in my area (SW Va.). I do most of the repairs solo on the weekend, love that low overhead.:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

i got tired of fighting with idiots years ago. believe me when i say it was scary when i first started doing them myself. and they got bigger and bigger, 99% tile. but i learned to be organized. the biggest headache was doing a 110 square torch down by myself, believe it was 8 or 9 sections with all having parapet walls with down drains. 10000 ' of Z-bar. but got it done with only two leaks.


----------



## nicklhead

*metal panels*

Find a local roofer who owns his own standing seam machine he can make panels any length you want them.


----------



## hotrodo351

im going with the 13' and 12.5', easy gable roof. could of gotten 25.5' for the back but figured they would be to hard for me to handle by myself.. the first 12.5' is a carport anyway, so thats where the joint will be.


----------

